# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein > Gesetze Visum >  Länger in Thailand

## marrai

Hallo an die Mitglieder 
Ich habe ein spezielles Problem. Wir sind  in der Erwerbsminderungs Rente und bekommen jeden Monat  1000 Euro. Auch haben wir ein kleines Haus mit Grund in Thailand. Wir würden gerne mal ab und wann so 4 oder 5 Monate in thailand verbringen. Wisst ihr Möglichkeiten wie das möglichst günstig geht.
Ich kenne das 6 Monats visa aber schon das ist mir zu teuer,denn diese 5000 Euro haben wir zur Zeit nicht übrig.Vielleicht könnte mir wer einen Weg aufzeigen.
Vielen Dank

----------


## wein4tler

*Rentnervisum Thailand – Gültigkeit und Aufenthaltsdauer*

Visa für Ruheständler gibt es in drei Ausführungen:

*einmalige Einreise*, bis zu 90 Tage Aufenthalt (Typ S)
*mehrfache Einreise*, bis zu 90 Tage Aufenthalt pro Einreise, Gültigkeit 1 Jahr (Typ M)
*Longstay*, bis zu 365 Tage Aufenthalt, Gültigkeit 1 Jahr (Typ A)

Die Visumgültigkeit beschreibt den Zeitraum, in dem die Einreise gestattet ist. Das Visum des Typs M ist ab der Ausstellung 3 Monate gültig. Die Berechnung der Aufenthaltsdauer beginnt am Tag der Ankunft.

Welche Bedingungen beim Visaantrag auf ein Rentnervisum Thailand gelten, hängt von der Länge des geplanten Aufenthaltes ab.

*Erforderliche Unterlagen für Rentnervisa Typ S und M*

vollständig ausgefülltes Antragsformular (mindestens eine Unterkunft ist mit genauer Adresse, d. h. Straße, Hausnummer, PLZ, Ort, anzugeben)
Reisepass im Original und Kopie der Bildseite (mit einer Mindestgültigkeit am Tag der Ankunft in Thailand von mindestens 6 Monaten bei einmaliger Einreise und mindestens 18 Monaten bei 2- oder mehrmaliger Einreise).
1 farbiges Passbild
Kopie der Flugbestätigung
Kopie des Rentenbescheids (monatliche Rente von mind. 1.500 Euro)
falls der o. g. Betrag nicht erfüllt wird: Vermögensnachweise von mindestens 5.000 Euro in Form von Kontoauszügen der letzten 3 Monate (in Kopie)

VISUMSGEBÜHR
• 60 EURO für das Einmaliger-Einreise Visum 
• 150 EURO für das Mehrmalige-Einreise Visum

Wenn Deine Ehefrau eine Thai ist dann ist ein anderer *Visa-Typ, verheiratet mit Thaifrau*.

 Diejenigen, die mit einer Thai verheiratet sind, müssen die folgenden Dokumente vorlegen:

Ein vollständig ausgefülltes Antragsformular mit einem 4 x 6 cm Passfoto, das innerhalb der letzten 6 Monate gemacht wurde  
Gültiger Reisepass, der
- mindestens zwei leere Seiten hat
- ab dem Ankunftsdatum in Thailand noch mindestens sechs Monate gültig ist oder 18 Monate für die Beantragung des Jahresvisums
Nachweis einer angemessenen Finanzierung (20.000 Baht pro Person und 40.000 Baht pro Familie)
Kopie der Heiratsurkunde
Kopie des Reisepass des Ehemanns/der Thai-Ehefrau
Einkommensnachweis: Mindestens eine der beiden Parteien muss über ein *Gesamteinkommen von mindestens € 1 000 pro Monat* verfügen. 
Wenn die/der AusländerIn nicht über das oben angeführte Mindesteinkommen verfügt, soll sie bzw. er eine Kontoeinlage in Thailand im Namen einer der beiden Parteien oder beider Parteien haben, die mindestens 400 000 Baht beträgt. Ein Nachweis der Kontoeinlage in den letzten 3 Monaten wird verlangt.

Ich nehme dabei immer Non-Immi-O-Single Entry um € 90,- und lasse dann weil ohne Ausreise, vor Ablauf der drei Monate das Visum vom Immigration-Office um weiter 2 Monate verlängern. Kostet dann 1.900 baht.
Nimmt man multiple Entry um € 150,- dann musst Du ausreisen und bekommst bei der Einreise wieder 3 Monate eingestempelt.

----------


## frank_rt

*
es gibt da noch eine andere möglichkeit.
touri Visa für 90 Tage. in den 90 Tagen musst du ein privates Visa Büro finden, welche dir ein jahresvisum besorgen können. Nur das kostet je nach Wechselkurs zwischen 400 und 500 Euro pro Person.
*

----------


## wein4tler

Und dieses von dem privaten Visabüro beschaffte Jahres-Visum ist legal? Wieso sollten diese die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen umgehen können?

----------


## pit

> *
> es gibt da noch eine andere möglichkeit.
> touri Visa für 90 Tage.
> *


Es gibt für Thailand kein Touristenvisum für 90 Tage. Mit einem Touristenvisum kann man maximal 60 Tage im Land verweilen.

----------


## frank_rt

*
@wein4tler. Wie und Warum keine Ahnung, aber bei mir war es so. Hier in Pattaya wird auch ganz offiziell dafür geworben.
@Pit Richtig
*

----------


## thedi

Mit einem Touristen Visa bekommt man bei der Einreise 60 Tage, die kann man um weitere 30 Tage in einem Immigration Büro in Thailand verlängern.


Angebote von 'Offices' in Pattaya würde ich nicht empfehlen. Sie arbeiten in der Grauzone. Wenn die wieder einmal unter die Lupe genommen werden, werden auch deren Computer konfisziert und alle ihre Kunden haben ein Problem. Es nützt dann nichts zu sagen: "aber die haben mir das so angeboten, ich nahm natürlich an dass das legal sei". Nicht Wissen schützt auch hier nicht vor Strafe.

Der andere legale Weg wäre also Non Immigration O Visa. Das gibt 90 Tage bei der Einreise die in Thailand bei einem Immigration Büro auf ein Jahr verlängert werden können.

Die Details zu den verschiedenen Visa, sowie die Bedingungen dazu, findet man a gogo im Netz. Natürlich kann auch jedes Thai Konsulat Auskunft erteilen.


Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thedi

----------


## frank_rt

*
also ich wurde in S anscheinend falsch beraten. also hatte ich ein Turi Visum. 60 tage visum + 30 tage ergibt 90 Tage.
Danach wurde mein Einreisevisum in BKK geändert, das ging auch mal in Pattaya ganz legal.
Danach hatte ich ein Rentner Visum

*

----------


## schorschilia

Ein Touristvisa in ein "Rentner" Visa umändern, sorry, diese Praxis halte ich für wenig glaubhaft. (erst recht nicht das Visum mit einer (1) Einreise.)

----------


## thedi

Die Immigration in Thailand kann den Visa-Status von "Tourist" auf "Non-Immigrant" umwandeln. Dabei müssen die Bedingungen für eine Rentner Jahresverlängerung erfüllt sein, und etwas Papierkrieg und Gebühren gehören mit dazu. Aber man muss deshalb nicht unbedingt ausreisen, das lässt sich auch in Thailand erledigen. Das sollte man aber nicht am letzten Tag vor Verfall der Aufenthaltsbewilligung versuchen. Besser schon einen Monat vorher mal auf die Immigration gehen und den Antrag stellen.


Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thedi

----------


## wein4tler

Nach all den Informationen der Member, Marrai, was wirst Du machen? Grundbesitz ist ja nur als Thai möglich. Ist Deine Frau vielleicht Thailänderin, dann wäre es doch leichter mit dem Visum.

----------

